# Reminder



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Please be careful and think. A news article this morning. In Jaro Iloilo on new years day, A Hungarian man went out to complain to a local who had been setting off big firecrackers near his house and that it had been upsetting and disconcerting to his dogs. The local pulled out a gun and shot him 6 or 7 times killing him on the spot. Don't know if there was some altercation which escalated up to the shooting or if he was immediately shot. The article did not say whether there was Alcohol involved or not.

On the other foot, approximately 4 AM 01/01 I witnessed with much amusement 2 very drunk local ladies out in the street having a bit of a tussle. Just watched them and kept quite a lot of distance.

Just a warning, keep a good head on your shoulders and think about what you do. Sometimes things can have some very unexpected consequences.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Lack of Judgment, Anger Management, And Common Sense*



fmartin_gila said:


> Please be careful and think. A news article this morning. In Jaro Iloilo on new years day, A Hungarian man went out to complain to a local who had been setting off big firecrackers near his house and that it had been upsetting and disconcerting to his dogs. The local pulled out a gun and shot him 6 or 7 times killing him on the spot. Don't know if there was some altercation which escalated up to the shooting or if he was immediately shot. The article did not say whether there was Alcohol involved or not.
> 
> On the other foot, approximately 4 AM 01/01 I witnessed with much amusement 2 very drunk local ladies out in the street having a bit of a tussle. Just watched them and kept quite a lot of distance.
> 
> ...


Fascinating Article Fred and often times avoidable if we remember we are not at home where people have a degree of common sense and judgment that allows them to handle things differently.
Unfortunately common sense is in a very short supply here.
Where it is stated that the shooter shot the Hungarian man right then and there tells me the shooter was undoubtedly drunk at the time. I say this because in most all cases a Filipino with not be confrontational. Rather, they use the sneak up on you later and stab (or shoot) you in the back routine. Even when in groups in numbers, they are usually gutless wonders (unless extremely drunk) and will run, not walk away from confrontation at almost all cost. This is an *under*developed and very dangerous country and those that don't learn or remember this fact are
likely to get a lifes lesson that will open their eyes or quite possibly close them forever!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I try to keep my gate closed and deal with the noise and music aggravation because complaining is very dangerous to your health, I've been here long enough to see citizens running up and down, in between our yard in-laws with bolo knifes or home made swords, and alcohol is not always involved, there's not much the barangay or police do about this other than explain to their citizens that it's wrong to do this ... LOL I'm serious I've been there done that, had in-law come at me with a sword. 

Wife reminds me frequently when I'm driving to keep my comments down or don't say anything when angered by rude driving she tells me that most of the drivers are armed and will kill me, good advice and I take every time but it sure is hard remaining silent.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Wife reminds me frequently when I'm driving to keep my comments down or don't say anything when angered by rude driving she tells me that most of the drivers are armed and will kill me, good advice and I take every time but it sure is hard remaining silent.


My wife tells me and keeps telling me the exact same thing about other drivers. I try my best to listen :yell:..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Venting feels good*



Jet Lag said:


> My wife tells me and keeps telling me the exact same thing about other drivers. I try my best to listen :yell:..


Venting sure feels good though, sometimes it's so ridiculous how rude or careless some drivers are or they can't wait no matter what, I've been in spots where nobody can wait ... there's no stopping no matter what or how congested the intersection is, the motorcycles are on both sides of me, the intersection may have a women with baby crossing in a crosswalk but nearly hit the woman and could care less and so it's automatic for me, something has to be said but .... I still get it from my wife.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I find all of this extremely frustrating, and as a result of these frustrations, as well as recent events which I find troubling, I probably will not stay in this country much longer. There are simply too many risks, and I have other options. I recently viewed some gorgeous custom homes on Panglao, available for a fraction of what they would cost in the US, but the requirement of having large dogs, CCTV cameras and a handgun, and possibly a guard to protect my assets and my family seems ridiculous. 

At home I can leave my doors unlocked and my garage door open at night without the slightest concern. People follow the rules (for the most part) when driving and I don't have to breathe diesel fumes when out for my bike rides.. No one openly throws their garbage on the street or into the forest as I saw a man calmly do the other day. Drunk Karaoke doesn't blare on the weekends. Yeah, the weather isn't as nice in winter and there aren't hot women in shorts everywhere but it's a matter of my sanity at this point.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> I find all of this extremely frustrating, and as a result of these frustrations, as well as recent events which I find troubling, I probably will not stay in this country much longer. There are simply too many risks, and I have other options. I recently viewed some gorgeous custom homes on Panglao, available for a fraction of what they would cost in the US, but the requirement of having large dogs, CCTV cameras and a handgun, and possibly a guard to protect my assets and my family seems ridiculous.
> 
> At home I can leave my doors unlocked and my garage door open at night without the slightest concern. People follow the rules (for the most part) when driving and I don't have to breathe diesel fumes when out for my bike rides.. No one openly throws their garbage on the street or into the forest as I saw a man calmly do the other day. Drunk Karaoke doesn't blare on the weekends. Yeah, the weather isn't as nice in winter and there aren't hot women in shorts everywhere but it's a matter of my sanity at this point.


Just heading out the door in a minute so am unable to give this the attention it really deserves.
It seems you have been in country to now long enough NOT see the insanity as something quaint. It is a shock to all of us when we reach that point. Most however, find ways around a three stooges society and locate a comfort zone somewhere rather than leave for home.
If you have not already done so, I's strongly suggest you check out Subic Bay - the old US Navy base. There, life is pretty much like the States and has housing and all the bikini's you can handle. Stores, restaurants, malls, and endless beach and water sports. 30 minutes away from Angeles City with even more "attractions" as well as shopping. Don't throw in the towel just yet. You'll be surprised!

Jet


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Have had enough or panic has set in*



JRB__NW said:


> I find all of this extremely frustrating, and as a result of these frustrations, as well as recent events which I find troubling, I probably will not stay in this country much longer. There are simply too many risks, and I have other options. I recently viewed some gorgeous custom homes on Panglao, available for a fraction of what they would cost in the US, but the requirement of having large dogs, CCTV cameras and a handgun, and possibly a guard to protect my assets and my family seems ridiculous.
> 
> but it's a matter of my sanity at this point.



I understand the sanity part for sure, I now have new hobbies that don't involved drinking with my neighbors or in-laws, life for me has improved vastly.

Even in the states leaving that door open, I'm from ND is not a good idea but what I did here was to install barred windows that can open, steel sliding and opening doors, huge ones and next I want to make my roof concrete, so with that said having a dog in the yard is your early warning someone is there, make sure he's tied up at all times if not he won't make noise. It sounds like you are focusing on private neighborhoods or gated communities? You don't need to do that either, I live among the general population and the neighbors do look out for one another, the whole reason of retiring here is to save money and enjoy yourself time is precious.

I returned once after my 1st year, I sort of panicked or? got anxiety, but soon after landing stateside I remember why I'd had enough and wanted to join my wife and kids here, it's real lonely in the US, nobody talks to one another it was at times for me living in a cemetery.

Dealing with undisciplined culture is beyond words, I had to take my patience and understanding level to the next level and I'm still challenged at times but have you noticed that there aren't so many laws or they are not enforced, sometimes that's a good thing, when's the last time someone asked you for your ID card to buy liquor or get into a movie theater or pulled you over for some minor traffic violation, that dont'happen here, my gosh ridiculous stateside or Western rules don't apply.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Jet, and MCA.. I think I just like my peace and quiet too much to fit in here. I practically live in a forest back home.. (Pacific NW).. its quiet, peaceful, moody in winter, wildlife running around. And on top of that I'm kind of a loner.. so culturally it's probably not a good fit for me here. 

I have a great condo here, up on a hill, that's very pleasant, with other expats, but as soon as I leave it, the environment is crowded and chaotic, and many things just irritate me. As much as I hate to throw in the towel, sometimes it's important to know ourselves and just accept the situation as it is. 

Cheers!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> Thanks Jet, and MCA.. I think I just like my peace and quiet too much to fit in here. I practically live in a forest back home.. (Pacific NW).. its quiet, peaceful, moody in winter, wildlife running around. And on top of that I'm kind of a loner.. so culturally it's probably not a good fit for me here.
> 
> I have a great condo here, up on a hill, that's very pleasant, with other expats, but as soon as I leave it, the environment is crowded and chaotic, and many things just irritate me. As much as I hate to throw in the towel, sometimes it's important to know ourselves and just accept the situation as it is.
> 
> Cheers!


Yep, truly understand. Ya hafta do what ya figure is best. If push comes to shove and things get too bad back home eventually, you'll know where to escape to. Anyway, it's fun giving new places a try to see how it fits. I did that years ago when leaving the western states to check out the Midwest. Didn't take me long to head for home.
Best of luck and hope you'll hang out here with advice and thoughts for others.

Jet Lag


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

we have a CCTV camera on the front of the house mainly to keep an eye on our car and to see who is at the front gate, as our home is at the back of the compound.
We have a doorbell on the outside wall and the young kids love ringing the bell and running off !
yes we have all done it as kids ( Knock down Ginger in the UK it was called )
having the camera is a godsend ! 
Its a controllable camera connected to the internet router so we can rotate it, and we have seen the neighbours fighting in the roads,drunks trying to walk straight, late night deliveries of roofing sheets to the Neighbours after last years storm ( the son is the Barangay kapitan ) and they still have late night deliveries !
its only a cheapo CCTV camera but it works very good with recording, etc.
we are going to buy another two for the back of the property as at nights dogs have begun barking
more often ! so just being careful


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Station SAR Whidby Is*



JRB__NW said:


> Thanks Jet, and MCA.. I think I just like my peace and quiet too much to fit in here. I practically live in a forest back home.. (Pacific NW).. its quiet, peaceful, moody in winter, wildlife running around. And on top of that I'm kind of a loner.. so culturally it's probably not a good fit for me here.
> 
> I have a great condo here, up on a hill, that's very pleasant, with other expats, but as soon as I leave it, the environment is crowded and chaotic, and many things just irritate me. As much as I hate to throw in the towel, sometimes it's important to know ourselves and just accept the situation as it is.
> 
> Cheers!


I met my wife in Whidbey Island, WA, 1988, I was a SAR helicopter rescue crewmen and after leaving San Diego and arriving at Whidbey as winter started it was a real wake up call to weather again, I spent 3 years in the most beautiful spot I've ever seen :tea: but it was a miserable gloomy cold atmosphere and the housing prices at the time were low but I waited to long and they went through the roof, houses we looked at all needed their roofs changed due to mold and other wet related issues, thank God my next duty station was Guam, stayed there 10 years, that sort of warmed me up for the Philippines because I was so happy to get off that overpriced rock. 

You mentioned that you live in an expat community so if that won't do it for you ... wow? so it doesn't sound so good, I don't even have that, and from my experience expats aren't interested in conversation unless they have something to sell me it always turns out. 

I have several hobbies to keep me out of trouble, busy and some of these hobbies have been fruitful, all I did stateside was sleep in and hit the malls gain weight, food is so awesome stateside, the eat-all-you-can spots, good thing I left that. I don't need or want a CCTV but could use a mailbox just inside my gate so the mailman can drop off bills or letters.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I met my wife in Whidbey Island, WA, 1988, I was a SAR helicopter rescue crewmen and after leaving San Diego and arriving at Whidbey as winter started it was a real wake up call to weather again, I spent 3 years in the most beautiful spot I've ever seen :tea: but it was a miserable gloomy cold atmosphere and the housing prices at the time were low but I waited to long and they went through the roof, houses we looked at all needed their roofs changed due to mold and other wet related issues, thank God my next duty station was Guam, stayed there 10 years, that sort of warmed me up for the Philippines because I was so happy to get off that overpriced rock.
> 
> You mentioned that you live in an expat community so if that won't do it for you ... wow? so it doesn't sound so good, I don't even have that, and from my experience expats aren't interested in conversation unless they have something to sell me it always turns out.
> 
> I have several hobbies to keep me out of trouble, busy and some of these hobbies have been fruitful, all I did stateside was sleep in and hit the malls gain weight, food is so awesome stateside, the eat-all-you-can spots, good thing I left that. I don't need or want a CCTV but could use a mailbox just inside my gate so the mailman can drop off bills or letters.


Mark, I have you beat. If we aren't home the mail man leaves letters etc at a neighbor across the street so don't need that mail box.
I hear you on getting out of the cold weather. I hate the heat but sure a darned sight better than the long cold winters.


----------

